# Another big brook outta Meadow Creek



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

After seeing the post of the female brook caught out of meadow creek I decided to hit the open water with the fly rod! Me and ol greenguy88 hit it up for about an hr. before dark, stripping in small streamers. We landed a few small rainbows, and I landed this piggy brook. I though I had snagged bottom, but them the action and fight was on! Wow what a fighter! This thing was a pig too, ugly, but the biggest brook Iv'e ever caught, prob weighed close to 2lbs


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool, nice brookie. Thanks for the report!

I have also noticed that brookies are good fighters from the few that I've caught. One of my goals for this year is to target brookies more often and hopefully catch some nice ones.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice, gotta love the forum for new places to wet a line!! Still water in January is Saweet!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good slay bro!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hatchery fish or something?? What happened to all its fins? Pretty cool fish.... I wonder if it felt like bottom because the fins weren't there for it to really move around?? I have no idea, just an idle mind wondering.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Are all of the fish out of this body of water so sickly looking, or did they just dump a bunch of brood stock in? :?:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Many of the Community Ponds recieve Brood Stock Fish this time of the year.
These are healthy fish that have lived in cement ponds, which causes their tails and fins to rub off.

You may see Brood Stock Rainbow, Brown, Brook or Lake Trout show up at the Community Ponds.

Normal Trout stocking will begin again in the spring with small "catchable" Trout being stocked.
These fish will have normal extremities.

Check out the fish stocking reports from the DRW web site for more information about what fish are stocked in Community Ponds.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/stocking/


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Typical brood, I wasnt too surprised...Many of the fish we usually catch from community ponds are big ugly brood rainbows...the real surprise is that it was a brook. This far down from the high elevation cold climates?? Interesting they can adapt....good choice of fish, just wish they didnt stock broods Still fun....went back today in the rain, and got skunked!


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

I do believe what you're looking at there is not a brook trout at all. That my friend looks to me like a brood stock Lake Trout, not a Brook Trout. I can't see any 'halos' at all, and the coloration looks more like a Laker. Fins are too far gone to be of help in identification.

Though the pic looks like it's not close up, so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a brook. I was there when he caught it, the blue halos were there, but its hard to see them from this cell phone picture. They are there tho, just not as pronounced. There was a whole other thread discussing this. :mrgreen:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

definately a brook...wasnt near as pretty as the one in my avatar :lol: but it surley was a brookie! Halos were there, though a little faded. These should be planted in those vacant ponds on top of farmington canyon now thatd be awesome!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Definitely not a laker but a brookie. I agree with you Taco


----------

